# Hobby Boss F8F-1 Bearcat



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The ultimate piston engined fighter, in some peoples book.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks fresh from the factory.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This was a plane from early in the program during testing and would have been very clean


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a Grumman "Cat" what's not to like.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks really good


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice - my favorite Cat


----------

